# Dutchman Kodiak windows



## Flying dutchman (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone know the size of the front bedroom window on the Dutchman Kodiac 29BH? I need to replce it
but the trailer is up north and I wanted to have the replacement when I go back up. Any help is better than no help.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 17, 2012)

You might call Dutchman for a quicker answer to your question...Phone: (574) 537-0600
Fax: (574) 533-3807 or email their parts department parts@dutchmen.com. Customer service at warranty@dutchmen.com 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Flying dutchman (Jan 17, 2012)

I contacted the parts dept They said I need to measure the window due to it being old. If i could measure the window I wouldn't be asking for the size of the window. Here's your sign!


----------



## Flying dutchman (Jan 17, 2012)

This is why people need to know what they are talking about The person i have been in contact with at Dutchman just told me, I don't have a Dutchman trailer It must be a different maker.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 17, 2012)

The window "size" according to the RV industry is the "CUTOUT" in the wall.  Don't measure the glass, won't tell them a thing.  To do it right, you have to remove the inside clamp ring and measure the actual hole or cutout in the trailer wall. 

A window in a campground last summer got broken by chip from a stump grinder....We were called and it was a trailer we did not sell.  I cannot buy from just any factory even just wanting a window...must be a dealer.  They wound up calling a local glass guy.  He came out, measured what he needed, cut it, got it tempered, and installed in just a few days.  Looked good.  Maybe you need to check that route.


----------



## Flying dutchman (Jan 27, 2012)

Well after checking the Vin # yes it is a Dutchman 29QBH Does anyone know of any salvage yard for campers that I can contact? Done tring to deal with dealership/dutchman.


----------



## dfedora (Jan 28, 2012)

Dutchman

I don't think we have any RV salvage yards up here in MA. most are down south ,mid west areas. Once in a while I see Ebay or Craig lists offer someone breaking down an rv for parts.You can try contacting a local dealership they might know a local salvage yard. 
     I think Ken's solution is your best bet but you didn't say why you needed a window replacement, is it just a broken window or is the hole frame gone?
Good luck


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, I told you how to measure your window...measure it and talk to your dealer again.   There are salvage yards in Elkhart and you can contact them....guess what!!  They gonna ask you what size your window is....they don't know what Dutchman used either.  You are going to have to measure your window the way I told you to get anywhere.


----------



## Flying dutchman (Jan 30, 2012)

The first problem is the trailer is 3 hours north of me. I posted the question does any body know the size of the window.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 30, 2012)

I understand that....to get your window, you will have to measure it.  You don't seem to understand,  if I need a window for a NEW trailer, I would have to measure it to make damn sure they send the correct one.  I am not the least bit surprised that your dealer could not help you.  I am trying to help, but your going to have to drive 3 hours and measure it.

One thing that would help is to know what year your trailer is.  That does make a difference.  IF there is still a tag on it, who made it?


----------



## Flying dutchman (Jan 31, 2012)

2006  dutchman kodiak 29QBH Thor Ind. i think built it. I guess I should just bite the bulit and drive not getting to far with salvage searches Thank yall for the help.


----------



## Flying dutchman (Feb 8, 2012)

Well drove up this past weekend Cold as could be and windy somthing about a cold empty camp. Got the size called Dealer gave them the info now i have to let them figure it out size, corner cut, tint, wall thickness,  Well again thanks for the help
and advice.


----------

